# Help funlad!!!



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

hey! ive been doing freshwater tanks for a few years now and i finally have a 20 gallon long freed up waiting to be put to use! It will be my first saltwater tank. I have never tried to do a reef tank and now next to nothing about them. thats why im starting this thread, i need links and pics and descriptions that even a reef tank novice can understand!

THANKS, ian


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Give me about an hour to finish some work and I'll be at your disposal!


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

alright sweet!


----------



## OliveOyl23 (Apr 18, 2011)

I would be interested in any info folks want to share also, will be a couple of months before we start a SW, but always looking for more helpful info.:console:


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

YAY for forum sharing!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Twenty minutes....


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

the suspense is killing me!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Here I am! I think I'll just do a full write up. I'll periodically post and then edit so that you don't need to be waiting an hour for me to finish. AWAY!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This reminds me; we really do need to write up some permanent articles on this stuff and sticky-post them.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm in the process!


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> This reminds me; we really do need to write up some permanent articles on this stuff and sticky-post them.


I can write a article on apple snails.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay, great! Go for it.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

Good idea would be nice to have a faq sheet for people starting with sw, fw or certain species!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Technically we have that already, but there's a bad glitch in the system that kicks people off the site when they try to go back & forth between the forum and the articles. We never could fix that one. It kinda ruined everything.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i can do one on x-ray tetras ;-)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool. 
Where the heck have you been, anyway?


----------

